# Rescue dogs... what breeds?? oddly throw out coydog?



## austinltlmn (Nov 18, 2008)

Okay these guys are all siblings. So you can look at all of them and kind find different characteristics.
Dog 1

















Dog 2

















Dog 3









Dog 4


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

Lab / Shepherd Mix.

SO SWEET that you adopted siblings, they're adorable


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They are adorable pups. I also have two siblings......it is great! I love it. 

I see a little difference in looks,....but not much. Like mine,.......a little difference but you can tell they are related!


----------



## austinltlmn (Nov 18, 2008)

There is actually 4 different dogs there. They are looking for homes yet, I am just fostering. I was trying to figure out breeds. I want to say shep x, but they don't have the usual black all over. The coat is short and wispy, ears do not stand erect. they all have golden eyes. 2 have red noses and 2 black. Not many breeds of dogs come with red noses, but they don't so characteristics of those breeds. So i am stumped


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The facial markings and the nose length in the first pups picture looks like Collie/GSD (the V-shape on the forehead) and maybe some Golden mixed in to me.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Can't see the tails, are they kinda bushy, or short haired?
Are they all double-coated?
How old do you think they are? Do you have any clues as to their eventual size?
The dark snout, ears and eyebrows, the shape of the muzzle, the slope of the forehead, one liver nose, and at least one them is wearing eyeliner. There may or may not be some lab in there, but I bet those dogs will hunt.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

My guess is shepherd X.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Coydog? I see no coyote in either of those dogs whatsoever. I say shepherd mix.


----------



## Biotech888! (Jul 9, 2017)

My dog looks EXACTLY like #1 and #3. Adopted at N. Nevada Humane Society March, 2011, age 3 months.Was told she was a "Golden German Shepard". Had her GENETICS TESTED at the Number One Rated Veterinary research University in the world: UC Davis. Her genotype was: Saluki, Coyote~ not a drop of 'shepard' in her. A Saluki is a Royal Egyptian Hunting Dog, one of the ancient breeds of dog, over 10,000 years old. They are 'sight hounds', and used to hunt antelope and other prey. She is SUPER FAST, an amazing huntress, she has tracked, pursued (at high speed) caught and eaten (completely) no less than 56 wild rabbits in her 6 years here in Nevada. I seen her jump 8 feet, and run at 30+ mph~no problem at all for her. This breed should be HIGHLY VALUED at approx $1500- $3000 per pup. My dog has rabbit soft fur, super smart (potty trained in less than 2 weeks at age 3 months), NEVER has chewed up anything in our home, uber protective of the house & my wife~anyone that she's taken in as "her pack" for that matter. She's 65 lbs, and a very picky eater, (we think she's always wanting to hunt for her food) She is very affectionate and social with dogs, and other humans.....but DON'T EVEN THINK of "threatening" her. She's EXTREMELY aggressive under any "threatening situation". Two 'aggressive Huskies' quicking had their asses kicked by her, and I had to pull her off one as she was going "full coyote" on it...STRAIGHT FOR THE THROAT. This breed is nothing short of amazing. I'm trying to track down her bloodline. She was in the Nevada Humane Society Shelter with her brother in March, 2011. If anyone has ANY INFORMATION regarding these dogs, I would love to hear from you. Do you have a similar dog with these characteristics? Please tell me about your dog.


----------

